# New video (w macro)



## zachawry (May 28, 2013)

Hi all. 

Here is a video of my aquascape. Shot with a Nikon D7000 and a 10-24 lens for the first shot, followed by macro-y shots with a Zeiss 100/2. 






It's not public yet, so any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 
(The background music is me on flute.)


Best,
Zachary


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, great video, nice job on the soundtrack also.

What is the fish with the forked tail @ 59 seconds in, its awesome.


----------



## zachawry (May 28, 2013)

Thanks!

That's a male checkerboard cichlid. My favorite.


----------



## zachawry (May 28, 2013)

I made a couple minor changes. Here is the new video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KgRIQY6Mqw


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow thats a beautiful tank you guys take this seriously


----------



## ShortGirl (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful tank and music! Very calming  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

